# Men: do you even meet women you find creepy or sleezy



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

So, there's often mention on here of men coming across to women as creepy or sleezy.

Men, is the reverse true?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, meet one of my 'dates' recently, bleh!

Shame really, cause she's not bad looks-wise


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes. People are people and women can be even creepier than men. They think differently than us and can often surprise me by thinking in a direction I was blind to. That is great if the woman is good. If she is a sleaze, it can really blind side you.

Also, I always hear that a woman can have sex anytime she wants just by going out, but how low would she have to sink to do that?

I could get laid by different women every day of the week but I would have to not be too choosy and really sleep with some disgusting people.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes there are " female creeps" but they are called by a different name.
And their modus operandi is different to creepy men.

A creepy man would have a certain look and dark energy.

A creepy woman is harder to detect , especially if you have little experienced with women.

But just like men, they come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

I've come across them in online dating profiles..the pictures with the boobs and ass cheeks hanging out, the positions that mimic sex acts..

I don't respond to those. Not someone I'd want to date. 

Although I'll admit the images might briefly cross my mind when I'm running the highlight real during a jackoff session.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

I think the answer is highly subjective. 

Call me shallow all you want, creepy for me is when a woman I wouldnt touch with a stick - for whatever reason- is coming on to me. Even more so if she knows Im spoken for already. Somehow I feel that women have to sense they're unattractive to me, otherwise they're creepy. 

If an attractive woman did this, even if I have no desire to heed her call, not so creepy.

Not politically correct, but hey.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Resident TAM over sharer here. One thing that I find particularly creepy is when a woman has an unusual fetish and springs it on you unexpectedly. I feel bad about judging but at the same time once its out she's a creep from that moment forward. I was once asked to urinate on someone. She was instantly placed on creeper status.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My cousin visited me this weekend and brought his new girlfriend. We went out to run an errand while she was getting ready (which we told her before we left) and she started blowing up his phone, asking where he was (mind you, we weren't even gone that long), and saying she wanted to go home (three hours away) and she was going OFF. Later on, I had texted him some info and she says "WHO IS TEXTING YOU? WHO IS THAT?" all loud and in front of everyone. And I was like, "I texted him." Geez. I was like, "You have a stage-five clinger, sir."


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol

Stage 5 clinger!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ZO1b3T6jo


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think of creepy and sleazy as different things. Creepy is strange behavior that makes me uncomfortable. Sleazy is sexuality without boundaries or class. And yes, in the year that I've been dating again I've met both.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

So just for fun I'm going to throw out two recent examples of creepy. 

I was dating a woman for about a month. We're having a drink and she's showing me pictures of her kids on her phone. Suddenly the pics of her kids change to pics of a house I'm renovating. I had mentioned it, but she took it on herself to look up the address, visit and take pictures. Creepy. 

A woman and I broke up six months ago (mutual). She's still calling every two weeks wanting to restart. Creepy.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Block her #, Shoto!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

When I was 14 yrs old, one of my aunt's girlfriend tried some stuff on me.
I wasn't aroused or amused.
That felt creepy.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Block her #, Shoto!


*Verily!*


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Lol
> 
> Stage 5 clinger!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ZO1b3T6jo


I gave this a Look... I can be Clingy...mushy....all of that sentimental "I am so happy we have each other " dripping stuff...

BUT ...here is the thing...the MAN has to show his intentions and how he feels FIRST... and really lay it out there so I am comfortable going there with him....letting my guard down... pretty much how it happened with my H.. he said the "I love you " early on...and showed how much he wanted to be with me..with his actions & words lining up.... before I allowed myself to get all giddy about our future....reveling in the Romantic.

.. Or seriously.. I would spit on that... I find it very demeaning for a woman to act like this, Over the top "assuming" jumping the gun a guy feels this way.. it's just such an ugly scene to me..I know - just a comedy here in that clip, does this really happen in real life ??

I guess you would know Random Dude..this is your worst nightmare -eh?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

In that movie they just met lol

It not only robs a man of the desirable thrill of the chase, it also lowers the lady's value by her easiness/overeagerness and puts an unprecented amount of expectations on him. Not just that, but it just makes one uncomfortable!

In your case I don't think its the same


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Overt, sleazy, trollopy, "come-on-to-you-in-public" women? No way!

A pretty, intelligent, loving, sophisticated, image-conscious woman ~ who can get seriously naughty with the one that she loves, say behind closed doors? Works for me every time!*


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I know - just a comedy here in that clip, does this really happen in real life ??


Yes, it really does happen in real life. One of the last guys I dated was just like that. When i told him I did not want to go out with him again, he started calling me more, inviting me out and would not take no for an answer. "So, when are we going to go ou for some wine, Jelly?" 

Uh, no.

Totally weird.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm, I've met a few that were kinda creepy and weird. I meet all kinds of people playing in a band. I've met lots of skanky chicks, I mean chicks that let you know their intentions up front and right of the start. This one chick wanted me to come home with her and 3 or her girlfreinds for an orgy. I've kicked my self in the ass time and time again over the years over that one. She picked me out of everyone else in the band and one other dude from the bar. The other dude was falling down drunk by the end of the night. If he didnt pass out on the way back to their place, he probably had whiskey d*ck and couldnt do anything anyway. I would have had all 4 of them to myself. And the one that asked was a hottie also. low man again, had to be the do*chebag good guy because I was involved with first wife at the time. I will forever regret not going home with her that night. Good guys finish dead last


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Overt, sleazy, trollopy, "come-on-to-you-in-public" women? No way!
> 
> *


*

so basically women who act like certain men? lol just kidding fellas *ducking**


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> so basically women who act like certain men? lol just kidding fellas *ducking*


*No need to duck Scarlet! People are just people! Men or women!

And it's rather sad to say that we seem to have a marked propensity to learn from each other ~ albeit good or bad!*


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *No need to duck Scarlet! People are just people! Men or women!
> 
> And it's rather sad to say that we seem to have a marked propensity to learn from each other ~ albeit good or bad!*


True I really was kidding though. Creepers are creepers...male or female.

Now we just have to figure out which sex had creepers first! LOL new thread argument!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel bad for women when it comes to sexuality. Men want them to be awesome when the lights go down, but expect a limited number of partners, and also for them to act like they're not really like that when you first meet them. Gotta be tough to balance that.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> I feel bad for women when it comes to sexuality. Men want them to be awesome when the lights go down, but expect a limited number of partners, and also for them to act like they're not really like that when you first meet them. Gotta be tough to balance that.


Sounds like something my DH would say  he's so understanding and fair


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> I feel bad for women when it comes to sexuality. Men want them to be awesome when the lights go down, but expect a limited number of partners, and also for them to act like they're not really like that when you first meet them. Gotta be tough to balance that.


I feel bad for women period....not just from above perspective but just having courage and balls to even date a man.

This guy can explain it WAY better than me...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umc7BFEhWz0

Starts at about 1 min, but watch it all......well worth it

PS. Louis is brilliant, love that guy


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> Yes, it really does happen in real life. *One of the last guys I dated was just like that. When i told him I did not want to go out with him again, he started calling me more, inviting me out and would not take no for an answer. "So, when are we going to go ou for some wine, Jelly?"
> 
> Uh, no.
> 
> Totally weird*.


I would call these "boundary-less" people.... it reminds me of an obsessive talker, they have little "give & take"... you are yawning in their face, bored out of your mind ....yet this doesn't dawn on them...they just keep rattling on.. it's like you're envisioning taking a frying pan to their heads & shouting "SHUT UP already"... 

It is a bit of a conflict for me ...as I am such a Romantic at







..and I adore MEN who are sentimentally enthusiastic in their pursuit ...I like that... but at the same time.. I fully recognize it has to go both ways, he needs to be receptive to her cues before throwing himself on her...and vice versa ...that's just a very UGLY UGLY SCENE...on both sides of the aisle...

I did this write up once on Clinginess ...



> What you describe here could be called "THE SPONGE" taken from THIS BOOK
> 
> Can read the Sponge Chapter here >> High-Maintenance Relationships - Les Parrott - Google Books
> 
> ...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lordhavok said:


> Hmmm, I've met a few that were kinda creepy and weird. I've met lots of skanky chicks, I mean chicks that let you know their intentions up front and right of the start. This one chick wanted me to come home with her and 3 or her girlfreinds for an orgy.


See, I'd prefer someone come right out with their intentions, no matter how far-fetched, than the creepy McCreeper/weirdo how all of a sudden goes CRAZY mode on you. It's like, Um, wtf? 



DoF said:


> I feel bad for women period....not just from above perspective but just having courage and balls to even date a man.


:rofl:


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Creepy


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

EasyPartner said:


> I think the answer is highly subjective.
> 
> Call me shallow all you want, creepy for me is when a woman I wouldnt touch with a stick - for whatever reason- is coming on to me. Even more so if she knows Im spoken for already. Somehow I feel that women have to sense they're unattractive to me, otherwise they're creepy.
> 
> ...


Seems to be the same definition women tend to use. How many creepy really HOT guys do women point out? They always look like trolls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Two words:

Miley Cyrus.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Two words:
> 
> Miley Cyrus.


Definitely sleazy.

I don't know. There is a subtle difference. Early in her career, Brittany Spears was HOT but not sleazy. Miley went straight sleazy when she took those naked pics with her dad...and hasn't improved once. Brits went nutty for a while but never raunchy.

To answer SA, women are more likely to want to over romanticize to try to form bonds they want, praying the other person feels a sense of obligation to reciprocate. It's sad really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I fugured there would be times when men find women creepy or sleezy, I just wondered if boundaries or criteria for creepy/sleezy differ and to what extent.

Personally I don't find it creept or sleezy when a man I find unattractive tries to make a move. Provided that they do it in a way that is open and honest and are willing to accept a polite 'no' then I would accept it as a compliment.

However, when a gut, no matter how hot, good looking, whatever is inappropriate in their conduct or tried to be underhand with regard to their intentions, that is unacceptable, IMO.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes please check out online dating. Can find creepers and sleezy of both genders there


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> I just wondered if boundaries or criteria for creepy/sleezy differ and to what extent.
> 
> Personally I don't find it creept or sleezy when a man I find unattractive tries to make a move.


It is definitely a boundary issue.

I do not think it's creepy at all if a guy asks me out or compliments me, etc (whether he is attractive to me or not). When it becomes creep territory is if he would grope/touch me, behave inappropriate and/or if I tell him NO and he doesn't back off and keeps insisting.

Those are boundary issues. Hence, creepy. 

I imagine it is the same for men. They make it clear they aren't interested and she goes balls-to-the-wall psycho/clingy on him. Not a good look.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> It is definitely a boundary issue.
> 
> I do not think it's creepy at all if a guy asks me out or compliments me, etc (whether he is attractive to me or not). When it becomes creep territory is if he would grope/touch me, behave inappropriate and/or if I tell him NO and he doesn't back off and keeps insisting.
> 
> ...


Lol, love the pics Jelly. Pretty much sums it up!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> Two words:
> 
> Miley Cyrus.


Our 10 yr old daughter was talking about how Weird --like "eeeh" she was and her video with the wrecking ball... the other day with her friend...then I heard "twerking" mentioned...her friend was educating our daughter how she introduced twerking.... It was interesting hearing this conversation going forth.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> My cousin visited me this weekend and brought his new girlfriend. We went out to run an errand while she was getting ready (which we told her before we left) and she started blowing up his phone, asking where he was (mind you, we weren't even gone that long), and saying she wanted to go home (three hours away) and she was going OFF. Later on, I had texted him some info and she says "WHO IS TEXTING YOU? WHO IS THAT?" all loud and in front of everyone. And I was like, "I texted him." Geez. I was like, "You have a stage-five clinger, sir."


Cap'n!! Klingons!!!


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Yes please check out online dating. Can find creepers and sleezy of both genders there


Wolf, I think online dating would be a last resort for me, possibly just completely off the cards.

Live life, be happy and good things will come is my philosophy!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

JCD said:


> To answer SA, *women are more likely to want to over romanticize **to try to form bonds they want*, *praying the other person feels a sense of obligation to reciprocate. It's sad really*.


What you say here...is one of the reasons I personally feel so strongly that a woman should never pursue a man -if she is looking for a long lasting relationship...I just feel it has a greater chance to get off the ground when the man takes the lead... showing his intentions 1st...that we were chosen.

There are a few things in life that bother me to the core...one would be* Unrequited love*... feeling even a hint of a BURDEN, an obligation..this I could not handle...

Better to be alone...I'd grow weary , discontent, resentful...would not feel happiness under this in any way....if Love is not freely given of it's own volition... like this saying...










I've always been more pessimistic natured over optimistic / idealistic in dealing with people and their intentions.... I am more apt to think someone doesn't like me , or down play what it could be...until this was revealed/ I might even have to be hit on the head...before I could believe it...I'm not much of a risk taker at all. 

Seen a movie along the lines of this CREEPY WOMAN thread...over the top forcing the romance -she had more than a few screws loose.....how this young naive woman - every guy she met, she slept with them immediately -then attached herself like glue -endless phone calls, bothering them at work, showing up ....head in the clouds, but they kept sleeping with her ! (some men need a brick too!)....she was planning their wedding, she'd have her whole life & his planned out...kids, all of it...& he was just using her...she ended up killing his wife in the end..she snapped.

I wish I could remember the name of that one!


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys and ladies. Interesting to hear the other perspective on this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> In that movie they just met lol
> 
> It not only robs a man of the desirable thrill of the chase, it also lowers the lady's value by her easiness/overeagerness and puts an unprecented amount of expectations on him. Not just that, but it just makes one uncomfortable!
> 
> In your case I don't think its the same


Yes, this is why I have taken my fiance to task when he once said "when we met you were really coming on to me." which was not the case at all. But I know now, he had been texting his EA throughout the day that day.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I wouldn't say creepy or sleazy.

A few that make me uneasy. The odd occasions I nip down to the pub there is one woman there who insists on hugging me. I hug friends who happen to be women but all I know is her name. The weird thing as well is that she is much younger than me so I don't understand what is going on.


----------

